# Started HCG with pics.



## anxious1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just started HCG and I'm 6 weeks into cycle. It is a 20 week cycle with Test E, TNE/ DBOL, EQ, and finishing with Var. 

Just pinned some HCG, Oh I am excited to get the bad boys back... 

I was going to post pics so people could see the results, but realized The Captn' would like it too much.  Sorry bro.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 9, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## Calves of Steel (Nov 9, 2011)

hahahaha


----------



## booze (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## GMO (Nov 10, 2011)

Just post the pic in Anything Goes and all the queers will be hitting you up for a rubdown.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> Just post the pic in Anything Goes and all the queers will be hitting you up for a rubdown.



Man I could use one of those... I have some large knots in my back today... 
Pics= free rub.


----------



## titanman03 (Nov 10, 2011)

i am getting ready to add some hcg into my cycle , i am currently on hexadex 450 @ 1.5cc a week getting ready to up it to 2cc a week and bring some tren ace into it also at 50mgeod , i have some human grade adex on hand and also some human grade hcg on hand , how much hcg are you running a week and how often


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 10, 2011)

titanman03 said:


> i am getting ready to add some hcg into my cycle , i am currently on hexadex 450 @ 1.5cc a week getting ready to up it to 2cc a week and bring some tren ace into it also at 50mgeod , i have some human grade adex on hand and also some human grade hcg on hand , how much hcg are you running a week and how often



 I didn't have it in for a bit so I went a few weeks without starting it. So I am doing a blast this week of 3,500iu, then will be going to 1,500iu/wk. 750iu/2xwk.  I like my balls, and want to keep them hanging large, so I do a little more than is the average. I have buddies that usually range from 750iu/wk-1,200iu. (some higher).   I am doing a hefty cycle, so I want to be good to go.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 10, 2011)

Man I was concerned when I read this title. Don't think I want to see your progression pics of HCG usage, I'll just take your word for it.
No E Stats


----------

